# Elztal



## dave (12. Oktober 2001)

Hat jemand Lust mit uns morgen ins Elzbachtal zu fahren?
Wir treffen uns in Koblenz um 10 Uhr an der Gülser Brücke auf der moselweißer Seite. 
Die Tour wird ca. 100 km lang werden ... müssen doch das Wetter ausnutzen


----------



## N2O (13. Oktober 2001)

Hi Dave,

wir nutzen das super Wetter am Sonntag Morgen zum BIKEN.Kommt doch einfach vorbei und fahrt mit.
Treffpunkt: siehe www.gigabike.de

Gruß N2O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (13. Oktober 2001)

... die Saarländer kommen!
nachdem ich mir in der letzten Zeit ein Bild über das Elztal gemacht hab, werde ich am Sonntag mir einigen anderen aus dem Saarland, um ca. 10 Uhr in Monreal starten.
Wir fahren bis Moselkern, von wo wir Autos usw. sammeln und nach Boppard weiterfahren (Wolfskopf und Seilbahn).
Vielleicht treffen wir ja jemanden von euch, würde mich freuen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Jörg (13. Oktober 2001)

Da ist ja dieses Wochenende richtig was los im Elztal.
Am Samstag sind ein paar von uns mit einer Gruppe Holländern durchs Tälchen gefahren.

Wo trefft Ihr euch denn in Monreal?

Gruss Jörg


----------



## dave (13. Oktober 2001)

Na sowas! Dann haben wir es ja doch endlich geschafft euch von Gigabike zu treffen. Denn wir sind ein längeres Stück mit eurer Truppe bis zur Burg Elz gefahren. Hat echt Spaß gemacht - von meinem Platten mal abgesehen! Und die Holländer waren auch ganz angetan von der Strecke ... und von der Treppe bei der Burg 







Wenn wir früher gewußt hätten, dass ihr euch alle morgen trefft, dann wären wir auch gekommen. Bin aber leider zu spät darauf gekommen zu posten 
Na ja, ich persönlich bin nämlich doch ein klein wenig geschafft von der Tour - fast 160 km (50% Straße). Werde morgen daher eher ned so lang fahren ... und das nächste Mal Powerbars mitnehmen.
Schade, schade, schade!!!
Aber Piet von unserer Gruppe (er kannte euren Guide) hat wohl schon ausgemacht mal mit uns zu euch nach Mayen zu kommen.
Wenn das Wetter noch länger hält ...

Fahrt morgen aber mal mit Alex nach Boppard. Er wird dort seinen saarländischen Kumpels einige supergeniale Trails zeigen. Es lohnt sich ne Kamera mitzuhemen!

Also, viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## Jörg (14. Oktober 2001)

Da habt Ihr ja gestern ein richtiges Traumwetter erwischt! Wir an verschiedenen Stellen aber trotzdem ein wenig feucht gewesen sein .
Mit dem Treffen der Gigabike-Biker haste aber Pech gehabt, Carlo (der Guide) und seine Kumpels gehören zwar zu den Mayener-Bikern sind aber eher Einzelkämpfer (aber schon gute)!
Ich werd mich mit Carlo mal wegen des Treffens in Mayen in Verbindung setzen.
Leider Hat Alex auf meine Anfrage nicht geantwortet und da ich nicht weiss wann (um 10 Uhr) und wo die sich treffen muss ich mal schauen ob ich die überhaupt finde!

Gruss Jörg


----------



## dave (14. Oktober 2001)

Wir sind im Tal gestern drei Motocrossern begegnet - und zwar auf nem schmalen Single!!!
Sind mit den Maschinen einfach so die Trails lang. 
Wenn sich die Wanderer also wegen kaputten Wegen usw. beschweren, dann können wir uns bei denen bedanken


----------



## DerSchweisser (14. Oktober 2001)

Könnt ihr noch andere Burgen, z.B. Burg Maus, Gutenfels u.v.m.  von den Strecken und der Gegend her empfehlen ?

Brauchen ein paar neue Tourenziele =)

thx


----------



## Jörg (14. Oktober 2001)

Hallo zusammen,

war das heute nicht ein toller Tag zum biken?!
Habe Alex und Kollegen noch im Elztal getroffen, wir sind einfach bei Gering ins Elztal eingestiegen und die Tour andersherum gefahren. Da konnten wir sie eigentlich nicht verfehlen.
Ich hoffe Alex meldet sich mal wie die Tour ausgegangen ist.
Ich hoffe das wir diesen Winter mal eine gemeinsame Tour hinbekommen! 

Für den Schweißer haben wir ein paar gute Touren unter www.gigabike.de anzubieten (Burgen liegen da auch am Weg).

Bei uns war dieses Wochenende eine Invasion von Holländern unterwegs. Zwei Gruppen, eine davon ca. 30 Biker, die sind unsere permanet ausgeschilderte MTB-Tour abgefahren.

Bis demnächst mal 

Gruss Jörg


P.s. Fast jeden Sonntag MTB-Treff in Mayen,
       einfach über gigabike mal melden, Antwort garantiert!


----------



## Rockyalex! (15. Oktober 2001)

...war das gestern für uns Saarländer.
Das Elztal hat allen super gefallen. Auch wenn wir von Monreal gestartet waren, wo zumindest für uns keine Singles zu finden waren. 
Aber die kamen!
Klaus (the Bikeaholic) war nicht mehr zu halten und es macht Spaß jemanden, der schon die schönsten Bike-Reviere der Welt gesehen hat, so abgehen zu sehen.
Auch Jochen, Jürgen und Christian fanden es toll, wobei Christian lieber früher nach Boppard gefahren wäre. (seine Akkus waren nach der Aufahrt zum Wolfskopf leer und er ließ den abschließenden Seilbahn-Trail aus.
Ich persönlich bin umso mehr der Überzeugung, dass ich ein Fully brauche.(und zwar eins, dass richtig viel Federt; falls jemand was von einem günstigen Trombone hört, melden!).
Ach ja: Jochen hat dann auch noch den obersten Sprung in Boppard gesprungen und gelandet! Super mutig!

Bilder usw. wreden wohl bald zu sehen sein

Gruß Alex!


----------

